# Anyone know if Grand Bay is open for scouting?



## HCA59 (Jul 24, 2017)

I know the Fed side is never open but what about the state side?


----------



## Mcrar (Aug 8, 2017)

The state side is open but you have to walk from the gate . and the fed side opens on the weekend when small game season starts . but it is closed sometime bc of moody useing it . i live close by if you wont i could let you know whens its open


----------



## HCA59 (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks. Ill probably go on a small game weekend.Should be open then.


----------



## DavidinFL (Aug 13, 2017)

*Grand Bay WMA*

We will be hunting Grand Bay for the first time. Could someone give me a description of what it is like? i.e., terrain, land, vegetation, camping area, and anything else you can think of. Thanks!


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 13, 2017)

Out of the 8000 acres,  I'd say only a third of that is not under water. If the federal side is closed and it often is you can cut the huntable land in half. Mostly pines and gallberries but there are a few scattered oaks. One thing to keep in mind is you cannot field dress or clean a deer or hog on the WMA.


----------



## HCA59 (Aug 19, 2017)

Just read online that the federal side will not be open this season at all. State side is going to be more crowded than usual.


----------



## Mcrar (Aug 21, 2017)

Where did you read that at ? HCA59


----------



## ejs1980 (Aug 21, 2017)

http://dnr-test.gadnr.org/sites/default/files/wrd/pdf/closures/WMARoadClosureGBWMA 2017-18.pdf
Appears to be closed only one weekend per month. Last time I remember it being closed during a hunt was opening weekend after 9/11. The state side was extremely crowded. The crowded hunts at grand bay are usually the best ones.


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 22, 2017)

I use to love hunting that place cause very many people didn't hunt it. Along in the time I got some land and quit hunting it as much more and more started hunting till it got very crowded at times. Also have drove an hr down there to camp the weekend and it wind up closed or the key holder forgot to unlock the gate before he went home


----------



## HCA59 (Aug 24, 2017)

Mcrar said:


> Where did you read that at ? HCA59



DNR website:
http://georgiawildlife.com/closures


----------

